# New Wraps For 2004 - 2005



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

CHECK OUT OUR NEW AWESOME UNTOUCHABLE DESIGNS FOR 2004 - 2005 SEASON. These new designs are unbelievably INSANE. Absolutely Nobody can even come close to being like us. We are by far the best around www.arrowwrapsunlimited.com
HER IS OUR NEW LIST. Website will be updated this week.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

The Silly Section Aliens or the Green Extreme Hunter would look good on my axis arrows.


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*Love the new designs*

I have been to your web sight and like what I see, but I am still holding out for dragons. Just a sugestion. I will keep checking.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

i CAN MAKE YOU THAT DRAGON WRAPS JUST FOR YOU. I WILL FIND ONE IS A TRIBAL DRAGON COOL OR A MIDEAVIL ONE? LET ME KNOW AND I WILL WORK ON IT. I STILL HAVE A BUNCH OF OTHER WRAPS I AM WORKING FOR OTHER PEOPLE ON AT SO IT MIGHT TAKE A LITTLE WHILE.


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

The new wraps look GREAT Adam!!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

*New Wraps for 2004*

Hey Jim, Call me today I have to ask you a question. As for the new wraps wait until I send you the new product list. The new designs look even better in person. OH YEH! Jim What wraps do you need again. Can you send me an e-mail with what you want
Sorry.


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

A black tribal dragon would look great on my goldtip ultralites, but I also think a mideavil type like my icon would look nice too.

I use hot pink and purple vanes( the don't get lost in the grass if I miss), with a yellow or floresent green knock.

I would love to see what you can come up with.

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

No problem, I will come up with something over the weekend and send you a PM


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

ttt


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey Jim did all of the info come thru alright that I sent you?


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

It sure did Adam... Thanks!! I'll get that picture to you on Monday.
Thanks..


----------



## bowgodez (Jul 15, 2003)

gee...they look great..would LIKE TO SEE THEM IN PERSON....since you are here in MAINE now....its not that far from where you are to where WE are....... 


we sure do wrap alot of arrows for our customers!!


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Ill be waiting for it Jim. 
bowgodez, I have been meening to get over by you guys but it has been realy hecktick around here. I feel horrible. I promise this thursday or when ever you are around I will stop by for you to see the new product list.


----------



## Derbytown (May 22, 2002)

What would be the cost of putting your name, or initials, on the white, or floresent green, wraps? I might be interested if the price is right. Be safe.
Shoot Straight
Derbytown


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

Adam, I email the pics you asked for.
Jim


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*Hey arrowwrapsunlim*

If you tried to PM a pic of a dragon arrow wrap please try again. My PM was turned off.  (oops)

Thanks


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thank you for the info


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 7, 2003)

*size*

are they one size fits all or arrow specific. I shoot ACC 3-28's and there thinner diameter than most. ??


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I make wraps to fit any shaft. I need you O/D of the shaft. I think you would use either 1" or .75" wraps for those shafts.


----------



## gander_man (Sep 21, 2004)

Awesome products Adam, You are going to dominate the arrow wrap industry. I hope to see you at the ATA show.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I will dominate this industry. And it will be because of all of you guys. THANK YOU FOR TAKING ME SO FAR IN SUCH A SHORT PERIOD OF TIME!!!!!!


----------



## gander_man (Sep 21, 2004)

You're the man Adam.
Great product and great customer service, Plus you communicate with everyone which makes you a great guy to talk with and deal with.
Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JungleFrog (Apr 15, 2004)

*Want a reply*

Adam,
I contacted you awhile ago asking about you making a stabilizer wrap with a lightning design. Unfortunately, I was somewhat upset when you either forgot about me or decided not to reply to me and show me a sample of what you were going to make. I thought this was rude and I hope you dont treat all customers this way.
Despite last time, I am still interested, especially as I am buying a new Hoyt with the Fusion design. Id love it if you could get a design to match that well. I also would be interested in arrow wraps with a similar design. Please PM me or leave a response on this thread about this.

Thanks!

-JungleFrog


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Junglefrog, I am truly sorry for my rudeness. When you contacted me last I was in the middle of packing my house and moving to Maine. Unfortunately I did forget about you and a few others. I will do my best to make it up to you. If you looked at a thread I posted a while ago you would have seen that I tried to tell everyone that I was truly sorry for the inconvenience of the move. Once again I am sorry. I will be more than happy to help you out. Please e-mail me at [email protected] and I will get right on it


----------



## gander_man (Sep 21, 2004)

Jungle frog Adam will treat you right and you will be very impressed.Great products adam.


----------



## JungleFrog (Apr 15, 2004)

Adam,
I understand. I know how crazy life can be sometimes. I just wish I had seen your other post and knew about youre being busy. I look forward to seeing what you can do for me and Ill email you soon.

-JungleFrog


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks for understanding. I will wait for your e-mail


----------



## ballagh (Oct 25, 2004)

I sent adam a email last night, and early this morning I had a very nice responce from him. Always been a eze-guy, but adam has it going on! Going to see what magic he can work for me and I'm sure I will have the most extreme unlimited wraps on the way!


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*hi*

Hi Adam,

I have a tribal / Saxon pattern that I would like wraps made for pls PM me with how to forward you the image and cost.
Thanks Patrick


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

Adam got back to me in less than an hour here!
Can't wait for my wraps.
thx Adam,

Patrick


----------



## waterdragonlpn (Jun 21, 2004)

*Out standing work*

I just got a proof of some custom work Adam is doing for me and I must say I am impressed. I can't wait to get them on my arrows.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

PJBinMI, I will send you the proof on monday right after I send waterdragons proof.


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

Adam,
Still waiting for a reply? price time frame on getting them etc?? I e-mailed the pics you asked for.
Take care,
Pat.


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Pat, Tonight you will have a proof. Sorry for thr delay.
Adam


----------



## gander_man (Sep 21, 2004)

Adam just did some custom wraps for me and sent me the proofs, they are awesome, Adam is doing a great thing here, I think we will see alot of adams wraps on the 3-D range this spring and definately this deer season, I am featuring Adam's wraps in my video.D&T Archery 

Thanks a million Adam


----------



## gander_man (Sep 21, 2004)

*My new wrap*

Here is what Adam did for me.


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*??*



arrowwrapsunlim said:


> Pat, Tonight you will have a proof. Sorry for thr delay.
> Adam


Still no proof?

[email protected]

I'd still like them.
Pat


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I have some of Adams wraps and they are quality stuff. No wrinkles or anything with them. they go on with ease and look great. I'll be ordering more in the near future. Love the new ones.


----------



## grandpawrichard (May 29, 2002)

Adam is The King of Arrow Wraps as far as I'm concerned! 

Here's the last bunch of wraps he made for me:

Dick


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

Is AWU going to be in WV at the IBO Worlds next week?

Thanks
Allan


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

bohntr said:


> Is AWU going to be in WV at the IBO Worlds next week?
> 
> Thanks
> Allan


No we wont be, I will be in Florida on a business trip with my wifes company Cintas. We will be there until the 31st. Is there anything I can help you with in the meen time? Let me know


----------



## bohntr (Jun 3, 2002)

What the heck Adam> Let the wife go to Florida and you go to WV. LOL. My wife would kill me too. 
I want some raps, hopefully someone will have what I want.

Thanks for the reply.
Best regards
Allan


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Why dont you pick something from my site and I will ship it before I leave on sunday. If you order it by tomorrow I can ship it to you. I love to help fellow AT members..
I would love to go to WV but I am going to Disney. And it is free. Ya cant beat that..


----------



## Razorbak1 (Dec 11, 2004)

yep I agree..Adam's wraps are the best in the business and Im proud to call him my friend huh "Little Bit" :smile:


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

Razorbak1 said:


> yep I agree..Adam's wraps are the best in the business and Im proud to call him my friend huh "Little Bit" :smile:


THAT IS AWESOME ART.. Little Bit..


----------

